# New Holland TC18 front rims



## ronbo57 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a front set of rims for my TC18 2WD. The tires are 4x12. The OEM is sba336103250. Not fond of paying $150.00 each for new ones. Will any other rim fit?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most agricultural tire dealers carry rims, and you may be able to find some through a tractor salvage yard.


----------

